# Strange American Standard fill valve



## MECH-MAN (Feb 11, 2017)

Anyone ever seen this type of flush valve?
Its installed on an American Standard Champion 4 One Piece I think.
The extra float on the right has been broken off. It controls the duration of the flush I believe.
I have searched the internet for an hour now and have only seen one picture of this flush valve.
I hate American standard, I assume I will have to replace the whole flush valve.

Has anyone else seen one of these things?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sure. Seen it many times. I presume that you've never worked on a Mansfield W/C, they have a similar flush valve.

Stuff like this keeps service plumbers on their toes.....:laughing:...having to run around hunting for parts. 

My flat rate price book has an add-on for "non-stock" parts, "leave job to get parts" and similar hiccups that may occur. "Return trip charge" may be in there too, I can't remember. Sometimes you can add a few bucks to cover the extra time rounding up parts.

Or another option would be to sell them a new W/C if they are not happy with that one. {I'm not suggesting to rip anyone off, but a lot of the 55+ older folks prefer the higher toilets. Just yesterday a woman asked me if I install toilets because she wants a higher one. I was repairing a leak for her daughter.}


----------

